# CEOTP



## B_Baker (6 Aug 2007)

I am currently a MP Reservist. I'm looking into becoming Regular force through the CEOTP.  Anyone know how quickly I could get into the program? Is it the same application process for me as it is for everyone else?


----------



## navymich (6 Aug 2007)

Well said in another thread:


			
				Meridian said:
			
		

> Beyond trade specifics, CEOTP opens and closes depending on how DEO recruitment is going, and also if previous CEOTP offers end up declining or not showing up.
> 
> As a result, easiest way to know is dial the number for the local CFRC. They'll give you an exact answer with # of positions if open.
> 
> New, full numbers come out usually in April.



If you search "CEOTP" on the site, you will find more background information, but your best choice for up-to-date info and numbers is to call CFRC.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (6 Aug 2007)

I CEOTP'd in the last run (I was Reg but the process is simaler) The Solicitation msg will come out (its due in this year sometime in the next 2 weeks - best guess from my BPSO, I've been digging for one of the soldiers at my unit) it will have a due date on it, lets say for this year 15 Jan to Borden, the BPSO, or BDE PSO depending will set a date 1 month earlier to allow for processing. The boards sit and the offers come out in the middle of march, around the middle of april you change suits and wait for courses. If you're looking for something more specific PM me


----------



## B_Baker (6 Aug 2007)

Do I have to wait for the solicitation msg to apply? So best case scenario -it'll be spring before any courses begin?

Thanks ArtyNewbie, that helps.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (7 Aug 2007)

Indeed you do have to wait for the msg, seeing as you already have a uniform, but more like this time next year before any coursing what so-ever. I'm obviously not aware of your previous trg (PLQ,etc) that may allow for some bypassing. Also I could give some more specififc advise if I knew what Bde you are a part of.

Cheers


----------



## B_Baker (8 Aug 2007)

Hey ArtyNewbie, 

Did you get my PM? Haven't used that feature before -just wondering if I did it right.....

I'm 2 MP Coy, 31 MP Platoon. Out of London, ON......... any more valuable info. for me? Thanks


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (10 Aug 2007)

sorry I haven't replied, been nuts at work. Here is the link for the instruction and elegability, this should help, any questions let me know and I'll help where I can


http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0905_admhrmil_e.asp


----------



## B_Baker (10 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the link. I've been doing a lot of reading up on different officer entry plans, and I have to admit I'm not sure of the best way to go. I think the only thing that will hold me up, is that I don't have my trade yet. Unless I can get it before officer training..... I don't know. I guess the best thing to do is go to the recruiting office.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (10 Aug 2007)

go through your regimental CofC and ask for a PSO Appointment (the brigade should have a PSO, its like going to the recruiting centre (which you will have to at some point) but without the normal shuffling that goes with it (i.e. are you sure you wouldn't rather be infantry, or armoured, or whatever the high demand trade is these days).


----------



## B_Baker (10 Aug 2007)

Sure thing, that's what I'll do. My Capt. is on course so I haven't heard back from him yet... 

Thanks for your help. I'll more than likely need more assistance in the future! Baker


----------

